# Current ISTA/P Version & I-Level Overview



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, 

I have ISTA/P P3.55.2 version of this document and am wondering if anyone has a more current version, say 3.55.3 or 3.55.4?

If so, would you be kind enough to post to this thread or direct me to where I can download it?

Thank you very much


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi,

if you are looking for 'ileveltoversion.csv' then it's located within ISTA-P @ '..\BMW\ISPI\data\TRIC\ISTA-P\BMW\Services\data\ilevelmapping\ileveltoversion.csv'
Namely, for 55.4.x the latest records are:
ISTA/P;2.55.0;E89X-15-03-500;E060-14-11-500;E065-12-11-500;E065-11-12-800;RR01-14-07-500;R056-14-07-500;E070-14-11-501;F001-15-03-501;F010-15-03-501;F020-15-03-501;F025-15-03-501;K01X-14-02-500;K024-14-08-500;K001-15-03-510;KH24-13-02-500;I001-15-03-501;F056-15-03-501;KE01-15-03-500
ISTA/P;2.55.1;E89X-15-03-500;E060-14-11-500;E065-12-11-500;E065-11-12-800;RR01-15-03-500;R056-14-07-500;E070-14-11-501;F001-15-03-503;F010-15-03-503;F020-15-03-503;F025-15-03-503;K01X-14-02-500;K024-15-03-500;K001-15-03-511;KH24-13-02-500;I001-15-03-502;F056-15-03-503;KE01-15-03-500
ISTA/P;2.55.4;E89X-15-03-501;E060-14-11-500;E065-12-11-500;E065-11-12-800;RR01-15-03-500;R056-14-07-500;E070-14-11-501;F001-15-03-503;F010-15-03-503;F020-15-03-504;F025-15-03-503;K01X-14-02-500;K024-15-03-500;K001-15-03-511;KH24-13-02-500;I001-15-03-502;F056-15-03-503;KE01-15-03-500

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

RooRoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you are looking for 'ileveltoversion.csv' then it's located within ISTA-P @ '..\BMW\ISPI\data\TRIC\ISTA-P\BMW\Services\data\ilevelmapping\ileveltoversion.csv'
> Namely, for 55.4.x the latest records are:
> ...


RooRoo,

Is it possible for you to post "ileveltoversion.csv" as a PDF file?

Thank you very muc


----------



## RooRoo (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi attaching an XLS file for you. Please rename to 'ileveltoversion.xls'
View attachment ileveltoversion.xls.pdf


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

RooRoo said:


> Hi attaching an XLS file for you. Please rename to 'ileveltoversion.xls'
> View attachment 506792


RooRoo,

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

*Please ...*

Hello,
Please can you help me with link for download 3.55.1, 3.55.2, 3.55.3 and 3.55.4 ?
Thank in advance.
NS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Please can you help me with link for download 3.55.1, 3.55.2, 3.55.3 and 3.55.4 ?
> Thank in advance.
> NS


If you had just 55.4, why would you also need 55.3, 55.2, and 55.1? :dunno:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you had just 55.4, why would you also need 55.3, 55.2, and 55.1? :dunno:


I mean if try update in offline mode and update with .msi
its incremental update. for update to 55.4
maybe need Base 55.0 after 55.1, 55.2,55.3, finally 55.4


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> I mean if try update in offline mode and update with .msi
> its incremental update. for update to 55.4
> maybe need Base 55.0 after 55.1, 55.2,55.3, finally 55.4


Ok, so you are updating ISPI NEXT. Yes, you need to install 55.0 base, and then .1 - .4 updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello,
Correct. I have 3.55.0.300 (base - installed OK). Have too 3.55.1 but not correctly installed.
I have also 3.55.3. Please if possible to send a PM with links for good file for 3.55.1, 3.55.2
and 3.55.3 ? Only offline using ISPI Next with Loader from bimmerboy88.
Thanks in advance,
NS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Correct. I have 3.55.0.300 (base - installed OK). Have too 3.55.1 but not correctly installed.
> I have also 3.55.3. Please if possible to send a PM with links for good file for 3.55.1, 3.55.2
> and 3.55.3 ? Only offline using ISPI Next with Loader from bimmerboy88.
> ...


Sorry, I can't help with ISPI NEXT files.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks. 
Have a nice day.
NS


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Correct. I have 3.55.0.300 (base - installed OK). Have too 3.55.1 but not correctly installed.
> I have also 3.55.3. Please if possible to send a PM with links for good file for 3.55.1, 3.55.2
> and 3.55.3 ? Only offline using ISPI Next with Loader from bimmerboy88.
> ...


If you use loader, you will have problem when try update.
for update you need istap without mod files.

If present problem, unistall your 55.0, install not open. after apply updates.
For download check rutracker

Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I can't help with ISPI NEXT files.


Hello,
Please advice from this tricky : some people say about version of E-Sys 3.26.1 with 
Launcher PRO 2.0 work with trimmed CAFD file of V55.1 !
This information is't right ? Old problem with my F25 is not done. 
I trying again and I thanks in advance for help.
10x.
NS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Please advice from this tricky : some people say about version of E-Sys 3.26.1 with
> Launcher PRO 2.0 work with trimmed CAFD file of V55.1 !
> This information is't right ? Old problem with my F25 is not done.
> ...


E-Sys Launcher 2.x will work with either E-Sys 3.24.3 or 3.26.1, and original Trimmed PSdZData. It will not work with the 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData.

But since you already have 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData, which does not require E-Sys Launcher 2.x, I do not understand why you ask. You already have what you need.


----------



## Novartis (Apr 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher 2.x will work with either E-Sys 3.24.3 or 3.26.1, and original Trimmed PSdZData. It will not work with the 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData.
> 
> But since you already have 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData, which does not require E-Sys Launcher 2.x, I do not understand why you ask. You already have what you need.


Where can I find the latest version of ISTA\P


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher 2.x will work with either E-Sys 3.24.3 or 3.26.1, and original Trimmed PSdZData. It will not work with the 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData.
> 
> But since you already have 55.1 "Repaired" PSdZData, which does not require E-Sys Launcher 2.x, I do not understand why you ask. You already have what you need.


Hello,
Thanks. I have original V55.1 (trimmed version) from you.
If exist "Repaired" PSdZData I don't have it. 
E-Sys 3.26.1 I already have it (again from you).
I need a version on PSdZData V55.1 or above NOT TRIMMED 
and the programs (if doesn't work already have).
Thanks in advance.
NS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

Novartis said:


> Where can I find the latest version of ISTA\P


Hello,
From here : http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4968183 !
Good luck.
NS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Thanks. I have original V55.1 (trimmed version) from you.
> If exist "Repaired" PSdZData I don't have it.
> E-Sys 3.26.1 I already have it (again from you).
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2015)

*Thank you all !*

Hello,
Please allow me to thank all those who helped and guided me
Apps solve the problem - Snap-In Samsung. I want to thank first
Shawn Sheridan and then of others who have successfully managed 
to help me through all possibilities and knowledge.

Thank you!

My problem is solved and I promise that I will be here next to you so you can help
and others to solve problems in the car that BMW Service wants them.

NS

PS What made this forum is over power and understanding a BMW Service!
10x


----------

